
Tell HN: Don’t think just build - cvaidya1986
Too often we listen to everyone except our own heart. You wanna build something? Do it. Stop caring about the perfect result or what experts say will or will not work. Happy weekend hacking!
======
benjaminhat
You should still wait for having something good enough before presenting it,
or people will have bad first experience...

~~~
onion2k
_You should still wait for having something good enough before presenting it,
or people will have bad first experience._

Don't do this. As soon as your product does enough to solve the customer's
pain start selling it[1].

If people have a bad experience then talk to them and use that experience to
improve the product. If you make changes in isolation without talking to
people you may well be making the wrong changes - you don't know what the
right changes are without feedback.

If your customers _don 't_ have a bad experience, because either you were
lucky and built it right to begin with, or because the product is horrible
_but is less horrible than the problem it solves_ then you can have paying
customers, traction, investors, money, fame, etc! Most of all, you won't run
out of money and fail.

Sell as soon as you can. That's usually earlier than you think, and _a lot_
earlier than the time the product is 'ready'.

[1] Unless you're in the sort of market where there's only one customer (eg
defence contracting). But if you are then you'll probably have started the
sales process before you've even started building the product, because if that
one customer doesn't want it there's no point building it.

------
kvdmolen
Exactly, there are always a few idiots who like the idea (if built well). From
there you can grow.

~~~
onion2k
_if built well_

Think of the SaaS products you pay for. Do you know if they're well built? No.
You don't get to see the code. You're still a customer.

"Well built" affects your on-going costs. Maintaining a badly built app is
tedious and expensive. That's the reason to build well. It has no impact on
the customer (even bugs are tolerated so long as data isn't lost). No one
cares about the quality of the code when they buy an app.

~~~
kvdmolen
Good remark, fully agree. Though I was actually referring to user experience
here (so a well built sugar-coating if you will :)

